
Elon Musk Beats Out Mark Zuckerburg, Steve Jobs as the Most Admired Tech Leader - doener
http://www.gospelherald.com/articles/68478/20161202/elon-musk-beats-out-mark-zuckerburg-steve-jobs-as-the-most-admired-tech-leader.htm
======
Overtonwindow
I'm not sure how this is news.. Jobs was renowned for his treatment of people,
and Zuckerburg for both his attiude at times, and the general attitude towards
Facebook. On the other hand Musk invents tangible things, inspires the study
of science, and in my humble opinion, just makes some really cool stuff. He's
admired because he's a brilliant, awesome inventor, who seems like a nice guy.

~~~
bigtex
What exactly has Elon invented? He didn't found Tesla, nor has he designed or
created any of their products. Yes he founded Space X, but he doesn't design
the rockets. He was a co-founder for X.com back in the day, who for all his
genius wanted to move from Unix to Windows. Investor? Yes. Inventor? No.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
He works 40% or so of every day on engineering. Sounds like an
inventor/engineer to me.

------
moneytide1
Theres a reason for this. Two of them are enabling us to look at things. One
of them is enabling us to do things.

